# Pondering Oaks Over Time - 1st foal of the year



## txminipinto (Mar 23, 2011)

1 week old Classic colt by Texaco MGS. Super sweet little guy!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Carin on such a handsome fellow......pretty boy


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Mar 31, 2011)

OMG!! LOOK AT THAT LITTLE FACE!!!



:wub


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you! He's super cute and has LOADS of personality!


----------



## uwharrie (Apr 1, 2011)

Look at those legs! What a handsome guy!


----------

